# respray has paint contamination?



## steven0161 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi

I am at a bit of a loss and would appreciate any ideas on what's caused the crappy respray. long story short I took my car in for a KIA dealership service and the roof was dented and scratched. They said it wasn't them that caused it but agreed to repair it and the roof has been repaired and resprayed by a dealership bodyshop. I have linked a couple of pictures. As you will see its come back this evening with what only can be described a leopard print roof. Wondered if anyone knows what would cause this? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/428licwndke2uh5/IMG_1509.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mkmpjg4r2l54b5r/IMG_1505.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/49kkkniv3ta9qga/paint contaminationonroof.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dunno why but id certainly not be trying to diy repair it ...take it straight back and tell them its not acceptable


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely not acceptable, prepped and sprayed in an unfit atmospheres by the looks of it.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

send it back and demand they fix it. I had issues at a bodyshop, which ended up with me fixing their mistakes.


----------



## steven0161 (Nov 26, 2019)

I’ve taken it back yesterday with the pictures and make it clear it’s totally not acceptable. They are having it booked back in next week. I’m not filled with confidence given the state they gave it back to me especially when they are a main Kia and others dealer in the north west. I was curious if anyone had seen this before and a likely cause as this isn’t my area of expertise


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id guess its been parked in the rain /washed before the paint was fully dry


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> id guess its been parked in the rain /washed before the paint was fully dry


This.

I'd say it had been washed before the clearcoat had fully cured and it's left water-spotting in the clearcoat.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh dear :doublesho

Definitely return to them, before so doing so I'd go and make a general body shop enquiry about their body shop's quality procedures, record it, and if its reasonable go back to body shop's manger and ask them what has gone wrong, point out it is unacceptable (it's a shame you have removed from their premises). If their is no immediate satisfaction, withdraw and go and find the dealership's manager. Then explain the situation and that you are naturally *very* disappointed, given their alleged quality standards (as previously explained to you). Remind of of the great disappointment and ask what and when they will do to rectify and make you happy and be something that you'll be happy to acquaintances about the good service and problem handling you receive and can recommend the dealership for.... or not.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

100% that's moisture on the clearcoat before it has properly cured.

Whether that is a fault of their mixing, products or baking / setting process will be hard to determine, but it will be up to them to rectify.

Sometimes marks will come out with another bake, but if it's gone too deep then it will have to be removed and redone.

Used to be very common in the old solvent paint days, but really shouldn't be an issue with modern paints in a professional environment, and certainly shouldn't have gone back to you one that!


----------



## steven0161 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for the replies  I have got it booked back in next week. the car was delivered back to me in the condition with no paperwork of the repair or the work. It was spotted straight away and I was on the phone to them that evening and back in the dealership the next morning with pictures and made them examine the car with the manager and followed it all up with emails to both the bodyshop repair manager and Kia UK customer service emails. as it was in to fix the damage free of charge caused by them (even though they haven't accepted liability) it looks like its going to be referred to the motor ombudsman as they have dealt with the the whole damage/repair process with contempt :detailer:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

That's moisture in the paint, it's been rushed in a poor atmosphere, take it back and demand a resolution


----------

